# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [humour geek] Rbus et charade pour les geeks aimant les pommes

## Mik ArBer

Bonjour,

Voici un nouveau dessin, sous forme de rbus. Il est assez difficile. Je vous donnerai la rponse la semaine prochaine. Merci  Jipt pour ces critiques.



Mik
blog : http://miksblog.capcaval.org
twitter : https://twitter.com/#!/MikArber
open-source : http://capcaval.org/
photo : http://www.flickr.com/photos/mik_arber/

----------


## Jipt

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici un nouveau dessin, sous forme de rbus. Il est assez difficile. Je vous donnerai la rponse la semaine prochaine. Merci  Jipt pour ces critiques.


Oh, c'tait pas des critiques (sinon pour qui je vais passer ?  ::mrgreen:: ), juste deux petites corrections avant publication,  :;): 

Mais du coup je connais la rponse  ::P: 
Combien vous payez ?  ::mouarf:: 

L'est trs bien ce rbus, ses dessins aussi !

----------


## Mik ArBer

Dans ma formulation, le terme critique n'est pas du tout ngatif, au contraire c'est ce qui me permet de progresser. Autrement, merci pour tes louanges. ::): 




> Oh, c'tait pas des critiques (sinon pour qui je vais passer ? ), juste deux petites corrections avant publication, 
> 
> Mais du coup je connais la rponse 
> Combien vous payez ? 
> 
> L'est trs bien ce rbus, ses dessins aussi !

----------


## giragu03

Jipt, je n'ai mme pas besoin d'ouvrir le porte-feuille... Je pense que j'ai trouv.

Ail Faune Saint Queue -> iPhone 5  ::question::

----------


## Barsy

> Qui suis-je ?


Je dirais 700 !!  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, allez !
Je participe ... a la mode "concours des smileys":

1)  (`)
2)  (\\)
3)  \/_'
4)  o<~3

Voili.
J'ai bon ?  ::aie::

----------


## Mik ArBer

Ail, faune, saint, queue
La plupart des gens n'ont pas trouv pour le faune. J'ai eu l'inspiration avec le "Peter Pan" de Loisel.

----------


## Lady

> Ail, faune, saint, queue
> La plupart des gens n'ont pas trouv pour le faune. J'ai eu l'inspiration avec le "Peter Pan" de Loisel.


J'avoue au dbut pour le faune je me disais "satyre" ... a fonctionnais pas trs bien du coup ...

----------


## mala92

> J'avoue au dbut pour le faune je me disais "satyre" ... a fonctionnais pas trs bien du coup ...


On reconnais l la joueuse.  :;):

----------

